# Nyla loves to lie on her Cazami cat wheel after a run



## Cazami Cat exercise wheel (Oct 16, 2015)




----------



## Calvine (Aug 20, 2012)

Pretty girl.


----------



## Cazami Cat exercise wheel (Oct 16, 2015)

Calvine said:


> Pretty girl.


Thanks, I think so of course, she's a beaut and lovely personality, the last kitten I bred


----------



## Cat Guy (Sep 21, 2016)

Lovely cat...amazing eyes


----------



## Cazami Cat exercise wheel (Oct 16, 2015)

Cat Guy said:


> Lovely cat...amazing eyes


thanks you cat guy, the last bengal I bred, she is amazing I think


----------



## Royalty (Feb 9, 2017)

Cazami Cat exercise wheel said:


> View attachment 285825


How stunning is she


----------



## Cazami Cat exercise wheel (Oct 16, 2015)

Royalty said:


> How stunning is she


thanks, that's kind of you to say, my last home bred baby before I gave up breeding. My time now goes to being Uk distributor for Ferris cat wheel.


----------



## Clairabella (Nov 8, 2017)

Beautiful girl :Cat


----------



## Squatchit (Mar 16, 2018)

Nyla is stunning. How are sales of the Ferris cat wheel going? It looks quite a large item...or perhaps it's my bungalow that's small.


----------



## Cazami Cat exercise wheel (Oct 16, 2015)

Squatchit said:


> Nyla is stunning. How are sales of the Ferris cat wheel going? It looks quite a large item...or perhaps it's my bungalow that's small.


Thank you, the wheel is large yes, 48 inches INTERNAL diameter, they need to be large not to compress their vertebrae when they are running. The wheel is selling extremely well in UK, orders are selling out so fast now, We now do well in Canada and USA also and markets picking up in Australia/New Zealand and few other countries we have distributors in. On the lookout for new distributors in Europe, anyone interested, contact me please.


----------



## Jess Coleman (Mar 21, 2018)

Oh my god she's gorgeous :Cat


----------



## Cazami Cat exercise wheel (Oct 16, 2015)

Jess Coleman said:


> Oh my god she's gorgeous :Cat


Thank you, I think so too.


----------

